# best steroids for over 40s



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

good eve all..been looking on this site for the over 40s threads on best steroids to take..i know it depends on your body type you have,receptors to the steroid you have left because of age etc..ive been training most of my life on/offgot the best reults when I was younger..this year ive tried two cycles..im 43..ht 5'9''. wt 12st..bf 12%.................1st cycle wk 1-4 30mgs d/bol 30mgs ed...wk 4-12 decca nan 2ml once week..water retention horrible good for the joints(decca)...2nd cycle..wk 1-4 d/bol 30mgs ed...wk 1-6 1ml test prop eod..joints sore as hell,nice results...rest in between cycle is the same as on cycle..anybody tried different but good for joints /not much water retention and feel good factor..thanks


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

joey123 said:


> good eve all..been looking on this site for the over 40s threads on best steroids to take..i know it depends on your body type you have,receptors to the steroid you have left because of age etc..ive been training most of my life on/offgot the best reults when I was younger..this year ive tried two cycles..im 43..ht 5'9''. wt 12st..bf 12%.................1st cycle wk 1-4 30mgs d/bol 30mgs ed...wk 4-12 decca nan 2ml once week..water retention horrible good for the joints(decca)...2nd cycle..wk 1-4 d/bol 30mgs ed...wk 1-6 1ml test prop eod..joints sore as hell,nice results...rest in between cycle is the same as on cycle..anybody tried different but good for joints /not much water retention and feel good factor..thanks


Hi mate,,,Have you ever thought about peptides as they are first class for the feel good factor plus they definitely help with pains as such.

Saying that it don't matter if your 20 or 70 when doing a cycle its basically down to taking the right meds to help recovery and not overloading on the aas.

Deca is good for joint pains tho it can also be a pain for libido issues to.Keep the cycles short and sweet between 4 to 6 weeks as you recover a lot easier tho if you go to any bodybuilding shows youll see some of the best looking bodybuilders are over 40 so it really down to the way you do it and how you look after yourself on it and after, tho look into peptides mate

Im honestly feeling far better in my 40s than I ever was as a teen and 20s plus my gains now are the best I have ever had when I put my mind to it.So remember when training its got nothing to do with age its all about a mind set and belief so you can get whatever build you want you just have to want it enough

Ps,,welcome to the forum mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

joey123 said:


> good eve all..been looking on this site for the over 40s threads on best steroids to take..i know it depends on your body type you have,receptors to the steroid you have left because of age etc..ive been training most of my life on/offgot the best reults when I was younger..this year ive tried two cycles..im 43..ht 5'9''. wt 12st..bf 12%.................1st cycle wk 1-4 30mgs d/bol 30mgs ed...wk 4-12 decca nan 2ml once week..water retention horrible good for the joints(decca)...2nd cycle..wk 1-4 d/bol 30mgs ed...wk 1-6 1ml test prop eod..joints sore as hell,nice results...rest in between cycle is the same as on cycle..anybody tried different but good for joints /not much water retention and feel good factor..thanks


Tried a few.

Best for me by far is pharma test e. Nice low regular dose having great effect and feeling good


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Test E and peptides (IPAM/MOD GRF).


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

test, EQ and Mast


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

As the guys say test is best,,cant go wrong with it on low doses as Kimball says


----------



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

hey guys many thanks..big trev spot on about decca and libido shut down big lol,peptides I will look into.my second cycle was short (6 weeks)that's def on a big +..just a quickone on them cycles,and like you say test is best as I used test prop and loved the results,could you cycle on of all year round on that ie 6 on 6 off..300ml a week..just need a compound for joints.im on 4000mg cod liver a day slightly helps..cant go to heavy because of shoulder and knee joints..last bit trev my 40s are better than my 20s,especially training..the beast if that's your pic that's what im aiming for lol..im not clued up and whats eq and mast..what training is yiour routine..ie heavy or light low reps or high reps..are cycling all year...huntingground your short abbreviations ?nice pack im trying for the rack also lol..trev forgot to say your chest looking swell lol..


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Best steroids for over 40s?

All of them OP. All of them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> test, EQ and Mast


+1 , forget tablets - at over 40 your liver has probably had enough damage over the years  , also at 12 st and 2 cycles done you *really* need to improve your diet (its 90% diet not 90% AAS)


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

joey123 said:


> hey guys many thanks..big trev spot on about decca and libido shut down big lol,peptides I will look into.my second cycle was short (6 weeks)that's def on a big +..just a quickone on them cycles,and like you say test is best as I used test prop and loved the results,could you cycle on of all year round on that ie 6 on 6 off..300ml a week..just need a compound for joints.im on 4000mg cod liver a day slightly helps..cant go to heavy because of shoulder and knee joints..last bit trev my 40s are better than my 20s,especially training..the beast if that's your pic that's what im aiming for lol..im not clued up and whats eq and mast..what training is yiour routine..ie heavy or light low reps or high reps..are cycling all year...huntingground your short abbreviations ?nice pack im trying for the rack also lol..trev forgot to say your chest looking swell lol..


Mate in truth imo its nothing to do with aas its all about being focused in the gym and keeping a half decent diet to.

I try to follow the way Dorian Yates trained and it includes good rest and most my sets are 3 hitting the first set in high reps.

Steroids for me has only ever been a mental boost thing for lifting heavier.I feel roids are more important for the competing guys and gals and find far too many that don't compete think unless you use them you cant get big.

If I had a pound for how many times I seen guys in the gym taking silly amounts of roids,bloating up then a few months later losing most of it,,well I would be rich.

For me aas was just a stepping stone and like I say a mental boost but they aren't a miracle drug at all and infact can mentally ruin you in the gym if you don't follow a proper pct and diet to help keep some of the gains.

By no means am I knocking roids but for me finding a good balance with training and a social life is the best drug for bodybuilding and sends signals to the body to grow.If you feel good then youll look good mate.


----------



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

thanks again..pugster..my diet is spot on or as good as I can get it and a clean one..especially when on cycle im more protein than carbs these daysaround 3000-3500 cals a day ..ive never wanted to bulk up big or get to heavy,..totally agree with you on the tabs side that's it for me now..also goes for injecting,half esters are what I prefer to use if im going to go for a 3rd cycle..plus im looking into peptides..trev your post is nearly the way I think of the big guys who I know on roids.this year I changed it slightly and tried the roids again and gave more of an edge in thinking..and like you say totally agree there not miracle pills or fluids lol...im more of an Arnold way of thinking he was my mentor back in the day lol..I saw dorian at his peak in Newcastle seminar(huge)have his book so ill look at his training..im no big guy im between ectomorth and endomorth only because I started training..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

joey123 said:


> thanks again..pugster..my diet is spot on or as good as I can get it and a clean one..especially when on cycle im more protein than carbs these daysaround 3000-3500 cals a day ..ive never wanted to bulk up big or get to heavy,..totally agree with you on the tabs side that's it for me now..also goes for injecting,half esters are what I prefer to use if im going to go for a 3rd cycle..plus im looking into peptides..trev your post is nearly the way I think of the big guys who I know on roids.this year I changed it slightly and tried the roids again and gave more of an edge in thinking..and like you say totally agree there not miracle pills or fluids lol...im more of an Arnold way of thinking he was my mentor back in the day lol..I saw dorian at his peak in Newcastle seminar(huge)have his book so ill look at his training..im no big guy im between ectomorth and endomorth only because I started training..


if you wanna get bigger Test + deca + lots of food is the way forward being an ecto ime. crack on!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

joey123 said:


> hey guys many thanks..big trev spot on about decca and libido shut down big lol,peptides I will look into.my second cycle was short (6 weeks)that's def on a big +..just a quickone on them cycles,and like you say test is best as I used test prop and loved the results,could you cycle on of all year round on that ie 6 on 6 off..300ml a week..just need a compound for joints.im on 4000mg cod liver a day slightly helps..cant go to heavy because of shoulder and knee joints..last bit trev my 40s are better than my 20s,especially training..the beast if that's your pic that's what im aiming for lol..im not clued up and whats eq and mast..what training is yiour routine..ie heavy or light low reps or high reps..are cycling all year...huntingground your short abbreviations ?nice pack im trying for the rack also lol..trev forgot to say your chest looking swell lol..


NPP works well for joints, 200-300mg pw is what i run. No shutdown either, all over the misses like a rash 

Run this alongside some test (200-300mg pw) and you are good to go I say.


----------



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

Sambuca..thanks for reply..im looking like you now if that's your pic,ive tried to get bigger in my teens and it was a no go,to much stress etc..I love decca for the joints it did ease them up and had no probs on training..this is why I started this year on trying the alternative..plus my mates, mates are the slightly older and traing like the devil possessed lol but knew why..im just taking it step by step not rushing in,and liking the results when finished,so I can carry on going to the gym and not bein so much pain when training or when going back to work to do my day job..if joints had greese nipples so you can refill them and your metabolism didn't slow down to much great..dark sim my third cycle was going to be npp but the more ive looked into it, its like decca,shut down can be hard as for libido goes to but your running it with test does this cancel it out..good to know the joints are ok..is your feel good factor ok to..wich test.thanks..


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

pugster said:


> +1 , forget tablets - at over 40 your liver has probably had enough damage over the years  , also at 12 st and 2 cycles done you *really* need to improve your diet (its 90% diet not 90% AAS)


Couldn't agree more with the orals, i know what some people may be thinking. Older men have more issues with BP so why did you put EQ in there? EQ is proven to have a positive effect on collogen synthesis and is the next best thing after GH. Thats why


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Im 43, if I use Deca in my cycle it takes ages for me to recover libido, dunno if its just my age or me in general.. And thats with a PCT..


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

i compete still at 47 and to be honest i find test, tren and mast to prep is all i need with a touch of frag 176 in the beginning of srtipping off the stubborn love handles.

. but low shots of test e in my off season alongside GHRP2/CJC1295 is enough for me, i try avoid RBC thickening juice like equipiose and its moon faced relation deca.

i tend to not like those two as libido takes a nose dive...

running HMB andsupps like omega 3, vit b6,vit c and zinc are a must...


----------



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

just a quick one on the over 40s best steroiids..what the hell does sly stallone use..he looks fantastic for his age bur walks like hes to top heavy lol


----------



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

a quick one on over 40s what is it that stallone uases,and is he on high dosage..looks fantastic for age but walks like hes to top heavy.lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

joey123 said:


> just a quick one on the over 40s best steroiids..what the hell does sly stallone use..he looks fantastic for his age bur walks like hes to top heavy lol


same thing all the movie stars use...GH , he got stopped going into AU with it a few yrs ago

http://voices.yahoo.com/sylvester-stallone-charged-importing-human-growth-247342.html?cat=71


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

People 40 plus should look into nutrient uptake in the mus cell more than anything else.

Any steroid wont do much if this is a problem.


----------



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

thanks for replys,,greekgod your love handle magic I will def try,the compounds with numbers not heard of and will look into,you must have the steroid bible lol...im looking more into half esters, peptides low toxic compounds at the end of day so as not to lose more than need be when I should be resting after cycling..not only that its the feel good factor..thenn again gh might have to be looked into lol


----------



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

hi to all again..tried looking for a thread on what im asking but to no avail...since my last post ive been looking into trt..ive started 1/11/13 at 1ml of test e..once a week..no probs so far..my next questrion is for those who know what is best and and have done it with no probs..i would like to use npp on top,this for my joint pain around shoulders i used decca but dont like the water retention oily sjkin and acne..this was 200ml a week..ive gone for npp as this is a bit milder...has good reviews etc..would this be 1ml same as test at 1e/week..any help would be great thanks


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

joey123 said:


> i would like to use npp on top,this for my joint pain


A bit of an obvious question but have you tried anything else to alleviate joint pain?

IE. Fish oil, glucosamine or flaxseed?

There's no point dosing long term on a steroid if there's a natural supplement that can do the job just as efficiently.


----------



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

ive been on cod liver these past two years i upped it these last month to 4000mg a day no difference and glucosamine


----------



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

i would admit that has been no good as this week ive been drinking water like a fish to flush it out..this is because i had lower back pain right side near kidney area..i reckon i must of been toxined with vit a and d...its eased off ....i did see a opost on here of some one on 4000mg and he was fine with it..so i tried but keeping to 1000mg a day as normal..if i decide to use the cod liver oil again..


----------

